

Companies want MBA's who can code - beamatronic
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-07-11/b-schools-finally-acknowledge-companies-want-mbas-who-can-code#r=read

======
bsg75
"Coding is hard. HBS students who took the university’s introductory computer
science course said that they spent 16.3 hours a week on the course, which is
“2-3 [times] more time than they would spend on an MBA elective that yielded
equivalent academic credit,” wrote Eisenmann in a Harvard Business Review blog
post last fall."

This speaks volumes to the quality of the education an MBA provides. I wonder
what the ratio of MBA candidates who want to put in that level of effort are
to those who would choose "easier" paths?

------
jflowers45
I often wonder how many CS undergrads go onto getting an MBA - would be an
interesting statistic that I imagine must be available somewhere.

------
aet
I think they actually want MBAs that can make good business decisions.

